# Guess the bud!



## The Mutant (Sep 16, 2013)

Just because I can. :rollhappy:

So, this is the _only_ Paph I have in bud right now. All the others have been busy with tricking me, making me believe they're going to bloom, only to get new leaves instead (which is also good, don't get me wrong).

I tried making it a bit more difficult for you by removing the foliage (I still think you'll guess it waaayy to quickly though), so hurray for mad Photostudio skills! Here's a clue; it's a premiere bloomer.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 16, 2013)

Paph hirsutissimum?


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish!  It's a hairy little bugger, isn't it?

Oh, if it should blast now after finally deciding to go for it, I'll let you guys know which one it was.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2013)

It's one of these! :evil: 

Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:
Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle') 
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow') 
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self

Subgenus Paphiopedilum:
Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China

Subgenus Polyantha:
Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii (NEW)
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind' x self 
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Krull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self

Subgenus Parvisepalum (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight') 
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self

Primary hybrids:
Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne) 
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor) 
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star (rothschildianum x vietnamense

Complex Hybrid:
Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS

NoID:
Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack'


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 16, 2013)

You Sir, are utterly correct! :rollhappy: Or at least I hope so. It might be mislabeled...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2013)

What a smart butt you are Mr. Eric!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's a bit of an update, should be easier to guess now. 






It's growing like a Paph on mission at the moment, almost 4 cm in 4 days...


----------



## Trithor (Sep 20, 2013)

villosum


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 20, 2013)

Getting closer (I honestly suspect I'm incapable of flowering those buggers...).


----------



## eggshells (Sep 20, 2013)

gratrix


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> It's one of these! :evil:
> 
> Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:
> Paph. appletonianum
> ...



You are right, Sherlock!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 21, 2013)

He definitely is. :wink:


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Sep 21, 2013)

Paphippedilum spicerianum?


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't have a spicerianum, so nope.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2013)

Hint: it's one on the list.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup, care to take a guess Mr. Smartypants? oke:


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 22, 2013)

Henry


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2013)

YES! I knew you guys would get it (you were all in the right subgenus, but *Bjorn* nailed it). 

It's my beloved little Henry that's planning to flower for the first time. I've had it for little over a year, so I'll take full credit for the flower. *proud mommy*

I've been fussing like crazy over it since the bud started developing like two months ago, and when the sheath started poking out of the leaf axis, a heat wave struck Sweden. It practically didn't move during these months, but when the temperatures finally started to drop, it took off. I've been so worried that it was going to blast due to the heat, and the fact that it also has two new growths going, that it's a miracle I have any hair left. 

It's really going for it now, I don't think any of my other Paphs have been this quick with their spikes (the spike is about 9 cm (3.5") now, bud not included, but I don't know how long it'll get).

But since I wrote this, the bud will either blast, or I'll knock it off, or I'll drop it, or something equally frustrating... I wouldn't be surprised, Murphy's Law and all that. :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2013)

Silly question btw, I'm a bit uncertain whether or not it IS a Henry... It has a leaf span of approximately 40-43 cm (15.7" - 16.9"), which feels a bit big... I thought they were smaller, and I thought it was rather large when I got it when the leaf span was 32 cm (12.6"). Recently, I thought it looked sort of even larger, and measured it and it seems it has been quite busy growing behind my back. It also sneaked up a flower sheath behind my back too, so it's a rather sneaky Henry. 

I've come to understand that it's quite a variable species, so is this within what could be considered normal for a Henry?

I suppose I'll have to wait until the flower opens to be absolutely certain, but I'm rather impatient! :wink:


----------



## Trithor (Sep 22, 2013)

We wait for the bloom (villosum?)


----------



## atlantis (Sep 22, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Silly question btw, I'm a bit uncertain whether or not it IS a Henry... It has a leaf span of approximately 40-43 cm (15.7" - 16.9"), which feels a bit big... I thought they were smaller



Really!!? 40 cm of leaf span is HUGE for a henry, even considering that it´s a very variable species. 
Moreover I´ve never seen so green bract in one of these. The bracts of my plants are more or less heavily spotted with maroon dots, but never as green as yours.
I find hard to believe this plant is a henry, but who knows!! It will be interesting to see how it evolves. Keep us informed please


----------



## Secundino (Sep 22, 2013)

:rollhappy:Heat wave?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont remember my henry having hairy buds.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2013)

Trithor said:


> We wait for the bloom (villosum?)


Ugh! Please, not a villsoum! I have two of those already, don't need another space hugger.  The leaves on this one looks rather different than from my two villosums, so I don't know if it's one of those either.



atlantis said:


> Really!!? 40 cm of leaf span is HUGE for a henry, even considering that it´s a very variable species.
> Moreover I´ve never seen so green bract in one of these. The bracts of my plants are more or less heavily spotted with maroon dots, but never as green as yours.
> I find hard to believe this plant is a henry, but who knows!! It will be interesting to see how it evolves. Keep us informed please


I thought the size was rather suspicious... 

I've searched the web for pictures of Henry, but most importantly, Henry buds. Not much luck so far, but I did manage to find at least one picture of a Henry bud with an almost completely green bract, so it seems possible.

Oh I will. If it turns out to be something interesting, I'll be happy, even if it's mislabeled. If it's a villosum, I'll get mad...  



Secundino said:


> :rollhappy:Heat wave?


For Sweden at least. :wink:



eggshells said:


> I dont remember my henry having hairy buds.


I've never had a Henry, but I was wondering about that too...


----------



## Ruth (Sep 22, 2013)

> I'm a bit uncertain whether or not it IS a Henry... It has a leaf span of approximately 40-43 cm (15.7" - 16.9"), which feels a bit big...


Henry???????
I just bought a henry this last week that is suppose to be blooming size, and it's leaf span is only 6 to 7 inches.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2013)

I have one henry that is just opening and another in bud. The one that is almost open has a hairyish ovary. The one is bud is about 2" tall and is as smooth as a baby's bottom! I agree with atlantis, too much green as well.
I do know someone that has a giant henry, he'll probably have it at our show in a few weeks, I'll check out the size of the plant, it was larger than what one would expect for a henry.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Henry???????
> I just bought a henry this last week that is suppose to be blooming size, and it's leaf span is only 6 to 7 inches.


Yeah, the size surprised me when I got it, but then it was still within the limits of a Henry (albeit a big one). The fact that it has gotten even bigger though is rather suspicious. I really hope it's a Mega Henry. 



goldenrose said:


> I have one henry that is just opening and another in bud. The one that is almost open has a hairyish ovary. The one is bud is about 2" tall and is as smooth as a baby's bottom! I agree with atlantis, too much green as well.
> I do know someone that has a giant henry, he'll probably have it at our show in a few weeks, I'll check out the size of the plant, it was larger than what one would expect for a henry.


Oh, could you pretty please post a picture or two on your Henry buds? I want to compare with mine. 

Since I'm uncertain whether or not this is a Henry (what you guys say, seem to indicate it being something else), I've no idea how much longer till the bud opens, so it could be nice to have something to compare to. 

The bud is covered in dark pubescent, which seems rather un-Henry like, and it's rather elongated too. I have gotten the impression that Henry buds are a bit rounder perhaps. The bud is not out of the bract yet, but it's 3 cm long.

Forgot to link to one of the Henry's with a green bract: Henry


----------



## eggshells (Sep 22, 2013)

If its a henry, usually the leopard marks is quite visible even if its a bud.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 23, 2013)

No spots as far as I can tell... It might be too early to tell, but I doubt it. The thing that makes me really doubt its ID though, beside the size, is the dark, maroon coloured pubescent... All pictures I've found of Henry buds _are_ fuzzy, but it's the sort of "barely there - see through" fuzz that many Paphs have, not this, very noticeable, stubble.

So, here's my question:
Which species in the paphiopedilum section *do* have dark haired buds? If it isn't a pure species, maybe it's a hybrid?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Yup, care to take a guess Mr. Smartypants? oke:


Not yet


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 23, 2013)

So, here's a thought; herrmannii?



NYEric said:


> Not yet


I think you're doing he right thing...


----------



## Trithor (Sep 23, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> So, here's a thought; herrmannii?
> 
> 
> I think you're doing he right thing...



Big hermanii at 40cm Ls
I think your short list will be villosum and hirsutissimum (plus varieties) Any other suggestions with plain green leaf plants (obviously hybrids of the above are also in the list)?


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 23, 2013)

Yup, but according to slipperorchids.info, they can have up to 22 cm leaves, which would mean a Ls of 44 cm, so not impossible.

I doubt it being a villosum, for the same reason I doubt it being a Henry; the dark haired bud. I've checked all the pictures I've found, of all the species in the paphiopedilum section (again, lack of bud pictures makes everything more difficult), and villosum doesn't seem to have these maroon coloured hairs on its buds either. I've so far, not found a picture of a villosum with a purely green bract either (but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist though).

I don't know if there will be any markings or anything on the dorsal yet, but there won't be any white on it, that's for sure.

I don't think it's a hirsutissimum, or any of its varieties either, because of the green bract. Mainly, since I haven't found any pictures of any of these gorgeous Paphs with plain green bracts (I wish it _was_ a hirsutissimum, but I don't think so).

I'm also thinking that it could be a hybrid, definitely within the paphiopedilum section, since I don't think there's a lick of anything else in it. But which hybrid, is the question? All that's left, is to wait and see.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 23, 2013)

Just have to be patient a little bit more. 

But if curiosity is overwhelming, left bud is a henryanum bud.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 23, 2013)

I have no patience, especially since this Paph has been teasing me with its bud for so long now. 

Thanks for the picture *eggshells*! The bud on yours is more developed than mine, but man, what a difference! At the moment, yours is much chubbier (will probably change as the bud on mine develops more though), while my bud looks more like a beak... A marooned haired beak. :rollhappy:

But the foliage looks like mine does.

How big is the bud?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 23, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> How big is the bud?



Not sure. The flower opened a while back. Then I sold it.




Paph henryanum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph henryanum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> But the foliage looks like mine does.



Ummmm, your spike apparently is without foliage! oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 23, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Not sure. The flower opened a while back. Then I sold it.


Dang! Well, it was worth a shot.

BTW, you should be punished for selling such a wonderfully coloured Henry! Baaad *eggshells*...



NYEric said:


> Ummmm, your spike apparently is without foliage! oke:


Hehehe, I was waiting for that comment. I'm going to post pictures of the entire plant tomorrow (anything to help with an ID), and some closeups of Mr. Hairball.


----------



## atlantis (Sep 23, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I've so far, not found a picture of a villosum with a purely green bract either (but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist though).


They do exist. Here is my villosum var. boxalli with a pure green bract:





And this is the first bloom of my henrys. As you see it is not completely smooth but none of those dark hairs that you show on yours. The marks of the dorsal weren´t visible until the bud was quite big.





I love these riddles!!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 24, 2013)

atlantis said:


> They do exist. Here is my villosum var. boxalli with a pure green bract:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for these pictures *atlantis*! Seems like villsoum can have purely green bracts, which is good to know, and that Henry can have dark stubble.  I still think that mine is something else (have already started to plan where to buy the next Henry from). I'll take pictures of my whatever-it-is, and post said pictures when I get home later today. Stay tuned!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are the pictures, taken about an hour ago.  For some reason, my camera decided to enhance anything remotely yellow in the picture, making the colours a bit off. I've tried to correct it as much as I could, but I didn't have that much luck with some of the pictures.


First out is a picture of the entire plant, together with my helenae (my helenae is a mighty specimen with a whopping 10 cm Ls):








Next, is the base of the plant:







Next is a close-up of the bud. I've tried to make sure you can see the impressive stubble on it:







And a picture of the bud, from the front, just to give an idea of the general shape (it's a hairy beak, I tell you):


----------



## atlantis (Sep 24, 2013)

The base of the plant reminds me of a villosum a lot!!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 24, 2013)

Compared to my villosums, the purplish spotting is too fine. It looks more like my gratrixianum actually (that someone thought was a var. daoense, so it looks different from the "normal" gratrixianum, whatever that is), but we'll see what it is, probably a hybrid I think. Villosum doesn't have dark haired buds, or do they?


----------



## Secundino (Sep 24, 2013)

They do. They are named after it. Though lots of Paphs have hairs, and villosum is not the most hairy of them. But it really looks awfully like villosum, as atlantis suggests. Gratrixianum would be my second bet, but at least mine have more upright leaves, but this can be because of light and different cultivation. 
But it is a nice and strong going plant, congrats, even if it is no henry at all...!


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm guessing a gratrix or gratrix cross. The base of the plant looks very
much like my gratrix Wedgewood x Lula Girl. So shoot me if I'm wrong!
It's such a nice, healthy plant and bud I probably wouldn't much care
exactly what it is.

*the bud does look like a beak!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

Secundino said:


> They do. They are named after it. Though lots of Paphs have hairs, and villosum is not the most hairy of them. But it really looks awfully like villosum, as atlantis suggests. Gratrixianum would be my second bet, but at least mine have more upright leaves, but this can be because of light and different cultivation.
> But it is a nice and strong going plant, congrats, even if it is no henry at all...!


Aha, thanks for informing me. I know they are hairy (except a few), but it's hard to see if the hairs are dark or not on most pictures. And people don't take that many pictures of the buds, since they're probably not as crazy about Paph buds as I am.  I don't think it's a straight villosum though, since I've added crushed oyster shells to the mix and it doesn't seem to mind (I thought it was a Henry after all), despite growing in it for over a year...

I would say that mine reminds me the most of my gratrix plant wise, except that there will be no white on the dorsal of course.

Yeah, it's a happy Paph, whatever it is, so I hope it'll be something fun so I won't have to sell it.



abax said:


> I'm guessing a gratrix or gratrix cross. The base of the plant looks very
> much like my gratrix Wedgewood x Lula Girl. So shoot me if I'm wrong!
> It's such a nice, healthy plant and bud I probably wouldn't much care
> exactly what it is.
> ...


The only thing that speaks against it being a pure gratrix, or maybe even a cross, is the lack of white on the dorsal. I don't remember how quickly the dorsal on mine turned white, but I believe it should show some hint of it if there would be any. It's most probably a villsoum cross, I think.

Unfortunately, I have to care what it is, since I have limited space, but honestly, I would much rather chuck my "big" villsoum, since it seems to be a dud.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 25, 2013)

No pun intended, dear mutant. Surely you know this pages: http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/villosum/ The description mentions the hairy inflorescence, ovary and flower. If the flower is hairy, the bud must be.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

Secundino said:


> No pun intended, dear mutant. Surely you know this pages: http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/villosum/ The description mentions the hairy inflorescence, ovary and flower. If the flower is hairy, the bud must be.


You know something, I've lived on slipperorchids.info, and read, and re-read about all the potential Paphs it could be, but I totally missed that piece of information. That's called being blind! :rollhappy: Thanks for pointing it out to me.

Yeah, it might have villsoum in it, but I don't think it's a straight villosum, since it seems rather happy with the crushed oyster shells in the media. And if it IS a straight villosum (probably a fma.villosum then right?), I better repot it quickly!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2013)

Ahhhh! You thought the hairs came at puberty? :evil:


----------



## atlantis (Sep 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ahhhh! You thought the hairs came at puberty? :evil:


hahahahaha :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ahhhh! You thought the hairs came at puberty? :evil:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmm... I'm starting to see something that looks like spots on the dorsal when I hold the bud up to the light (yes, I'm going to cause it to blast by disturbing it too much, and then I'll hate myself  )...


----------



## abax (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought I'd check in to see what progress has been made. Are you
going crazy? I think wardii is going to drive me mad as a hatter. Yes, I've
been trying to peek, but it reveals no secrets so far. Aaaaakkkkk!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2013)

abax said:


> I thought I'd check in to see what progress has been made. Are you
> going crazy? I think wardii is going to drive me mad as a hatter. Yes, I've
> been trying to peek, but it reveals no secrets so far. Aaaaakkkkk!


A bit, and this is with a Paph that's not doing that whole "stall-grow-stall" dance that your wardii does. I can imagine you're pulling your hair out out of frustration! :rollhappy: 

My bud is growing visibly larger every day, and I can definitely see something that looks like a big spot on the dorsal. I'm going to take a picture of it tomorrow, and post. I don't think it's that long now, till the wait is over. Maybe a week or two, it depends on how big it's planning to get.


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2013)

Your bud is giving me something to worry over besides my wardii. Any distraction is appreciated! Fortunately for me, one of my In-Charm
beauties has two buds getting ready to open.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 28, 2013)

Update on my Hairy Henry. I can see a suggestion of spots on the dorsal and synesepal, but only with my naked eye. At first, I thought it was just wishful thinking, but I held the bud up towards the light, and the spots were clearly visible then. I didn't dare to juggle with my henry and my camera though, so you'll have to take my word for it.


















abax said:


> Your bud is giving me something to worry over besides my wardii. Any distraction is appreciated! Fortunately for me, one of my In-Charm
> beauties has two buds getting ready to open.


I'm glad me and my bud can distract you from your frustrating wardii, we are always willing to help. 

I'm counting on you reciprocating the favor later on, 'cause I think I might have a real nail-biter in very low bud. :drool:


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to be very glad when I make it through this trial and error period
of being a newbie Paph. grower. Reminds me of my first orchid 15 years
ago and all the worry that came with the plant.

*if it's any help, I can send you a photo of wardii stalling. I've gotten
kinda fond of your henry beak.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 29, 2013)

abax said:


> I'm going to be very glad when I make it through this trial and error period
> of being a newbie Paph. grower. Reminds me of my first orchid 15 years
> ago and all the worry that came with the plant.
> 
> ...


Are you a newbie too? I thought you were one of those that had been growing Paphs for years. Feels good not to be alone. 

If you wish, you could always post the picture of your stalling wardii in my jinx-thread. I would love to see it, can't get enough of Paph buds (and that thread isn't mine exclusively :wink: ).


----------



## atlantis (Sep 29, 2013)

*Mutant*: I know you´re going to hate me for this but.... the shape of this bud is completely different from all the henrys I´ve seen!! (specially the side view)
:rollhappy:

I´m looking forward to seeing this flower (while I´m waiting for mine to open)


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 29, 2013)

atlantis said:


> *Mutant*: I know you´re going to hate me for this but.... the shape of this bud is completely different from all the henrys I´ve seen!! (specially the side view)
> :rollhappy:
> 
> I´m looking forward to seeing this flower (while I´m waiting for mine to open)


I don't hate you at all for saying that. I saw a true henry bud yesterday, and mine looks so very different, is can't be a true henry.


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been an orchid person a very long time. I grew a few Paphs. back in
my windowsill days and they did well, but they didn't capture my attention
back then. I was all about Catt. Alliance species. I've only been collecting and growing (or not growing as the case may be) Paphs. for about two
years. I'm a Brachy person who just happens to have three or so multis.
Brachys do really well for me. I think multis hate me!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't worry Angela, I am going to be posting a pic of one of your multis in the next few days, they obviously don't hate you too much!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 30, 2013)

abax said:


> I've been an orchid person a very long time. I grew a few Paphs. back in
> my windowsill days and they did well, but they didn't capture my attention
> back then. I was all about Catt. Alliance species. I've only been collecting and growing (or not growing as the case may be) Paphs. for about two
> years. I'm a Brachy person who just happens to have three or so multis.
> Brachys do really well for me. I think multis hate me!


I see, you have a bit of a head start on me then. 

Hehe, I'm mostly a sigmatopetalum person (but you all know that), but the multis are very attractive, and I would like more, like a Yang-Ji Hawk, a Berenice, besides my future Dollgoldi. :drool:

My multis are all growing, despite their new owner's ineptitude. I don't know if any of them will survive till they reach BS though, and I don't know if I'll flower any of them. All I can say is; I'll do my best.

Oh, and the heny bud is looking seriously wonky now! :rollhappy: I'll update the thread on Wednesday and you'll see what I'm talking about. Oh, and the bud is approximately 4.5 cm (1.8") long, and its completely out of the bract now. It's BIG.

*EDIT:* Holding it up towards the light, makes me wonder if there isn't more than just a spot on the dorsal visible, but more dark markings. I'm thinking it's a villosum actually.


----------



## abax (Oct 1, 2013)

Gary, have you been tippling wine? I've never bloomed a multi in my
life. Pass that wine over here please.

Waiting with anticipation for the photo, Theresa. I think I might miss that
beaky bud!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 1, 2013)

abax said:


> Gary, have you been tippling wine? I've never bloomed a multi in my
> life. Pass that wine over here please.
> 
> Waiting with anticipation for the photo, Theresa. I think I might miss that
> beaky bud!



You definitely have a roths about to bloom, I saw it with my own eyes. I will post your picture for you over the weekend. Well done Angela, it is looking good!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2013)

abax said:


> Gary, have you been tippling wine? I've never bloomed a multi in my
> life. Pass that wine over here please.
> 
> Waiting with anticipation for the photo, Theresa. I think I might miss that
> beaky bud!


Tomorrow I'll update with a photo (I've been taking them every fourth day, just because the bud develops so rapidly). It's even more of a beak now, and I'm 99.999999% certain it's a villosum (darn you villosum advocators for getting it right). I managed to find some images of villosums in high bud, and they do look an awful lot like mine. The problem is, I already HAVE two villosums, and it's not the coolest Paph around, so I don't want that many of it, hogging valuable windowsill space... I want to flower the other two first though, and then decide which one to keep.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 1, 2013)

I love villosum, they flower easily, the blooms last a long time, and there is enough variation within the species and subspecies to add sufficient variation. If it turns out to be villosum, it is not a bad thing IMO, but if it is a hybrid of unknown parentage, well, ..... Another NOID, which would you prefer?


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I love villosum, they flower easily, the blooms last a long time, and there is enough variation within the species and subspecies to add sufficient variation. If it turns out to be villosum, it is not a bad thing IMO, but if it is a hybrid of unknown parentage, well, ..... Another NOID, which would you prefer?


Definitely a species (although, it depends on what the NoID looks like...). The problem is, I think villosum and their varieties are all a bit boring. Gratrixianum is a whole different matter, but villosum? Nah... I only got one, 'cause I got it almost for free, and that one refuses to flower (which was why the previous owner asked if I wanted to give it a try). The second one, was a freebie, and now this third one is a mislabeled one... I keep accidentally accumulating villosums.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, the promised update! So, I'm prepared to bet an arm and a leg that this is a villosum... Darn...

I'm now calling it "Big Beak O'Reilly".


----------



## Trithor (Oct 2, 2013)

I am waiting for 'Big Beaky o' Reilley' to finally to show his face


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I am waiting for 'Big Beaky o' Reilley' to finally to show his face


Not that long now I think.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 4, 2013)

The beak is starting to open, and the probability of it being anything other than a straight villosum or villosum hybrid, are non-existent. I can see a bit of the petals, and it looks like the upper parts of them are a muddled reddish brown colour, and the lower parts look green. 

I've actually staked the spike because I think the flower is going to be quite heavy. No pictures yet though, since it hasn't gotten very far (seems like it'll take a while to open).


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2013)

At least post a progress picture, ... please (I want to see this villosum masquerading as a henry) cross-dressing in the plant world!:evil:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll do that tomorrow then, it's too dark to take half decent pictures right now.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's Audrey 2 (I think the pictures got a bit too green... good of me to discover it _after_ I've finished doodling with them):











It's rather dark for a villosum, or at least compared to the pictures I've seen...


----------



## atlantis (Oct 5, 2013)

What the hell are you growing!!!!???:rollhappy:


----------



## reivilos (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like a tigrinum bud.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 5, 2013)

Have to admit, I don't think it is a villosum despite my earlier assertions.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2013)

atlantis said:


> What the hell are you growing!!!!???:rollhappy:


I have NO idea! :rollhappy:



reivilos said:


> Looks like a tigrinum bud.


Nah... I've never seen a tigrinum bud, but they're not supposed to be hairy, and this thing is HAIRY.



Trithor said:


> Have to admit, I don't think it is a villosum despite my earlier assertions.


The colour reminds me of the colour on my Ashburtoniae (which I'm more and more convinced, is a Harrisianum). It's a rather dull, reddish brown colour, and not what I've come to associate with villosum. The colouration on the dorsal, looks like straight villosum though (I've been peeking up into the bud). It's a bit of a real mystery now...


----------

